# squished egg



## chapinota (Aug 2, 2012)

*help dad bird squished egg*

our pet ring neck doves laid two fertile eggs and this morning one of the eggs started hatching, the baby peeped through and all was great, i came back in the afternoon and the hole in the egg had widened as is expected and the baby was active in the egg, but i got home from work right now (8pm) and checked the eggs and in my horror realized that the hatching egg was stuck to the dad birds chest and all this thick yellow sticky liquid was keeping the egg stuck to his chest feathers (am i right to think its the yoke?) I tried as carefully as i could to detach the egg from his chest with a moist warm rag trying not to crush or tear the egg, or hurt the dad bird (although some of the feathers were so stuck they got pulled off so he has a bald patch on his chest but no bleeding or anything), and I managed to get the egg off his chest and put it back in the nest and mom carefully sat on it but under inspection i don't think the baby is alive as its not moving and im assuming lost all his yoke  what happened? did the dad sit on the baby too hard and squish out the yoke? I dont get it everything was going great this afternoon ??? any ideas what to do? we still have one egg thats in the hatching process and I dont want to loose it as well...any advice has anyone seen anything like this happen?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Never had this happen, I think this is pretty unusual.
I don't have any advice but for you to watch them as closely as possible and if you see the egg get stuck again to remove it right away.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the hatchling usually absorbs the yolk before getting out of the egg, so something went wrong with that hatchling if it was actually hatching, a normal hatch will have a pretty neat cut at the large or rounded end of the egg all away around like a cap coming off.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes that happens.


----------

